# ACS Education assesment



## parmpal (May 22, 2017)

Dear friends
I have many things on Mind, will try to highlight One by one in several post. 

First of all, I gona complete my master in IT (networking) this month, So Planning for education assessment from ACS. I want to get it assesed without doing professional year, as i have worked in IT as web developer from past 5 years (before master). But work experince is not relevent to computer network & system adminstator which i have choosen for my PR. Do you think it Acs will consider my previous experince of IT after my bachlors in Eletronics and communication (some modules are closely related to ICT). However my choosen SOL is not even relevent to my experince but it is excatly of 5 years (web developer) and after deduction, it still give some value. 

Kindly advice, me i have another post with slightly different query, so try to answer both.

will be thankful for your kind advice.

with regards
Parmpal Singh


----------

